# [kernel] Kernel panic au démarrage (résolu)

## jrepetto

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer Gentoo AMD64 sur une nouvelle machine (Core i5).

J'ai compilé un noyau 3.2.12.

Malheureusement, il y a un problème au démarrage, mais les messages défilent tellement vite que je n'ai pas le temps de les lire. Tout ce que je vois, c'est un dump de valeurs hexa, qui ressemblent à un "kernel panic".

Le clavier est bloqué, donc impossible de remonter aux messages antérieurs pour comprendre ce qui ne va pas.

Auriez-vous une astuce à proposer ? Par exemple une option de démarrage du noyau ?

Merci,

Jean-ClaudeLast edited by jrepetto on Fri May 25, 2012 8:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Comment as-tu configuré ton noyau : à la main ? avec genkernel ?

As-tu essayé de reprendre un noyau qui marche (celui du live linux que tu as utilisé par exemple).

----------

## jrepetto

Bonjour,

Je l'ai configuré à la main. J'ai essayé "genkernel all", mais je suis tombé sur un bug lié à busybox.

Je veux bien essayer le noyau du Live CD, mais existe-t-il un Howto ?

----------

## jaypeche

Bonjour,

D'abord essaye d'être un peu plus précis sur les bugs/difficultés que tu peux rencontrer, ça permet de t'aider plus efficacement.

Par exemple le contenu de ton /etc/fstab, /boot/grub/grub.conf...

Personnellement j'utilise genkernel sans avoir honte, c'est un outil bien pratique à mon sens, alors pourquoi ne pas l'utiliser ?   :Wink: 

Tout d'abord qq liens bien utiles : 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/kernel-upgrade.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7

Ce qui est génant pour l'utilisation de genkernel c'est ton bug avec busybox, je me répète mais essaye d'être un peu plus précis.

Après pour ne pas te casser la tête je ferais un :

```
# genkernel --menuconfig --bootloader=grub all
```

Ca à pour effet de mettre automatiquement à jour ton grub après la compilation du noyau.. Ne pas oublier de renseigner ton /etc/fstab auparavant.

En ésperant aider un peu   :Wink: 

----------

## k-root

 *jrepetto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Auriez-vous une astuce à proposer ? Par exemple une option de démarrage du noyau ?
> 
> 

 

avec grub 

Enabling serial output from the Linux kernel : http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-serial-console-howto/

----------

## jrepetto

Bonjour,

Merci pour l'astuce, mais j'ai trouvé plus simple : l'option boot_delay passée au noyau par grub.

Cela m'a permis de trouver le problème, je suis tombé sur ce bug du noyau : https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=42979

Je n'ai pas eu de chance, ce bug a été introduit dans le noyau 3.2.12, et c'est précisément celui que j'ai installé   :Crying or Very sad: 

En installant le noyau 3.2.16, le problème a été résolu.

----------

## jrepetto

Pour info, j'ai eu par la suite des blocages aléatoires du PC (Carte mère AsRock H77 Pro4/MVP et processeur Core i5 Ivy Bridge).

L'installation du noyau 3.4 semble avoir été efficace.

----------

## DuF

Bonjour,

Une autre possibilité est d'ajouter dans la ligne de démarrage du noyau sous grub : pcie_aspm=force

J'ai aussi eu le problème car suite à une perte d'alimentation (qui a fait un gros éclair, un gros bruit et une odeur pas agréable) j'ai du changer de carte mère et processeur (qui ont grillés à cause de l'alim). Ayant pris un des derniers corei7, il m'était impossible de booter sur le noyau 3.2.12 (amd64) actuellement fourni en stable et donc avec le distfiles courant.

En passant l'option ça m'a permis de booter. Il y a un bug ouvert sur le sujet : https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=42979

Si ça peut aider certains et leur éviter d'essayer des noyaux  :Smile: 

@+

----------

